

Music21: a python toolkit for computer-aided musicology - guyr
http://mit.edu/music21/

======
guyr
more music libraries or languages:

JFugue: <http://www.jfugue.org/>

mingus: <http://code.google.com/p/mingus/>

OpenMusic: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenMusic>

Strasheela: <http://strasheela.sourceforge.net/strasheela/doc/index.html>

Common Music: <http://commonmusic.sourceforge.net/>

other "music programming languages":
[http://www.nosuch.com/plum/cgi/showlist.cgi?sort=name&co...](http://www.nosuch.com/plum/cgi/showlist.cgi?sort=name&concise=yes)

